# Ridgid TS2424 weight and transport



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi guys,
I finally found a decent deal on a table saw. It's a Ridigid TS2424 and I got it for $100. For my area you can't find anything for that price. I need to transport it in my wife's minivan. I was thinking I can take of the wings off, and detach the top from the base to fit it in the back of the van. Does that sound reasonable? How much does the 2424 weight because I'll have to do all the lifting by myself.

Thanks


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

You should be able to get everything in the minivan by yourself, but you will need to do a good amount of dis-assembly.

In addition to removing the fence, wings and stand, you will likely need to remove the motor.

Take a look at the manual so you have the appropriate tools with you.

http://www.ridgid.com/ASSETS/B9BE8FCB73BA458285A06ABF5CD66CCD/TS2424_Table_Saw_Man.pdf

Good luck. $100 seems like a good deal for the saw.

If you were lucky, a couple of 2x6 boards and you may be able to push the whole thing into the back of the minivan.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

all you've noted is appropriate. remove the motor. it comes off the arbor carriage by removing th edrive belt and loosening two bolts, really easy. lifting what's left is easily a one man job. i've got two of them and always moved them alone. and by "top", i hope your're referring to the CI top AND cabinet, there's no oneed to remove the CI top from the cabinet supporting it. just remove the leg stand.

congrats on a really good buy. that gray colored ridgid carries a lifetime guaranty against manufacturing defects. and ridgid has never refused me on anythng i've ever needed for my 2412, even parts i've damaged myself.


----------



## RobinDobbie (Jan 31, 2013)

I bought both a Ridgid TS3650 and a Craftsman 113 with my car. I removed wings, handwheels, safety guards, and disassembled bases, but I left the motors on. If you're loading and unloading by yourself, it would definitely make it easier to remove the motor.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

nbo10 said:


> Hi guys,
> I finally found a decent deal on a table saw. It's a Ridigid TS2424 and I got it for $100. For my area you can't find anything for that price. I need to transport it in my wife's minivan. I was thinking I can take of the wings off, and detach the top from the base to fit it in the back of the van. Does that sound reasonable? How much does the 2424 weight because I'll have to do all the lifting by myself.
> 
> Thanks


i didn't find out the weight but here a pdf file of the saw, part's ect and set of the saw from out of the box, , maybe in their some where it may give the weight, i belive you can load it your self or the other owner can help ?? the link http://www.ridgid.com/ASSETS/B9BE8FCB73BA458285A06ABF5CD66CCD/TS2424_Table_Saw_Man.pdf


----------



## MORRIS76 (May 6, 2013)

With the wings, motor and base off you'll be able to lift the table assy. yourself.


----------



## redbirdone (Jun 18, 2013)

Great score. $100 well spent. I have the TS3650 and it is all the saw I will ever need. I moved it once in a minivan by myself. Took off the rails the wings and motor I think, then somehow wrestled the rest of it into the back. Don't remember it being too bad of an ordeal. I first tried putting it in the back of a Suburban and it was too difficult - fit was off plus higher ground clearance of the Suburban. Minivan (grand caravan) was a breeze...


----------



## Wood4Brains (Jul 25, 2012)

Wow, great score.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I like to remove the motor, wings, and fence, and just flip it upside down in the van onto a blanket or tarp (catches saw dust and makes it easier to slide in and out. Flipping it is best done with two people....at least get it in.

Nice score!


----------



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

I picked up the saw this morning. It's in decent shape. I need to replace the on/off switch and key. The casters have seen better days. For the price I can't complain. The family will be out of town for two weeks in July and I can't wait to get out into the shop. 





toolguy1000 said:


> that gray colored ridgid carries a lifetime guaranty against manufacturing defects. and ridgid has never refused me on anythng i've ever needed for my 2412, even parts i've damaged myself.


I read the back page of the manual and it states something along the line that the entire saw needs to be returned to an authorized service center. It seems that shipping the saw to a service center might be more expensive than buying a new one. Have you had to return the saw to have parts repaired? Or, will they send out replacement parts? Thanks


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

whenever i've had an issue, they've sent me the parts. but even if i had to return an item for repair, HDs with proper tool rental depts. are accepting tools (hand held and stationary) to facilitate transportation to a repair facility. 

and congrats on the saw. it's all the saw you'll ever need. and if you don't mind loosing the use of the tape on the front rail, both the front and rear rails can be slid to the right for additional right side rip capacity at the expense of rip capacity to the left of the blade.


----------



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

I got the switch in this week and installed it today. I haven't cut any wood, yet. But, I did turn it on to make sure the motor works. It runs and is really quiet. Compared to my craftsman router it's a stealth jet. I haven't used a table saw in 15 years. From what I remember they are loud? Should I be concerned? Or are these new fangled saws quieter? Thanks


----------



## redbirdone (Jun 18, 2013)

belt driven motors are 100 times quieter than direct drive. Also, if you ever feel like the saw is lacking power make sure the belt is tight. Should solve your problem. Enjoy your saw.


----------



## IlliniBone (Oct 25, 2013)

I am buying this same saw for $125 off CL today and had a quick question (sorry to hijack the OP's thread!). How does the warranty work on a Ridgid if it is resold. Obviously I didn't register for the warranty when the saw was built, are they easily transferrable? Or is there no questions asked when calling in for parts/service? Thanks!


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

IlliniBone said:


> I am buying this same saw for $125 off CL today and had a quick question (sorry to hijack the OP's thread!). How does the warranty work on a Ridgid if it is resold. Obviously I didn't register for the warranty when the saw was built, are they easily transferrable? Or is there no questions asked when calling in for parts/service? Thanks!


gray model ridgid stationary power tools are covered by a lifetime guaranty against manufacturing defects. call ridgid with the model number and serial numbers, explain the issue and request the necessary parts.


----------

